# Second Annual Alabama Wine Festival



## jswordy (May 9, 2022)

Are you an early planner? This event is Oct. 15, 2022...

Alabama's second annual wine festival. We will have music and food trucks as well as 15 of our 26 Alabama wineries in attendance and YOU CAN BUY OUR WINES AT THIS FESTIVAL!!!! COME ON OUT TO THE 2ND ANNUAL ALABAMA WINE FESTIVAL! OCT. 15 and 16, 2022! BUY DISCOUNT TICKETS ONLINE! Or pay a little extra at the door. Tentative list of participating wineries:
1. Corbin Farms
2. Hidden Meadow
3. High Country Cellars
4. Junavelli Winery
5. Lake Wedowee Winery
6. Maraella Vineyards & Winery
7. Novi Vineyards & Winery
8. Perdido Vineyards
9. South Ridge Wine
10. Robyn's Garden
11. Tiss Valley Winery & Vineyard
12. Whippoorwill Vineyards
13. White Oak Vineyards
14. Wills Creek Vineyards
15. 3rd Circle Cellars






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------

